# building a stand for 125 no center brace?



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm building a stand for my glass 125 gallon and there's no center support in the tank (designed that way), it's just got the perimeter support ring. Does that mean I only have to support the perimeter? I've only built stands for my acrylic 75 which needed full bottom support and my glass 90 which had a center brace so I supported the perimeter and center brace. I'll be putting struts in to keep the stand from bowing apart, but wondered if I should raise them up a touch to the level of the glass or possibly slide some foam between the strut and the bottom glass of the tank?

Thanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I would just support the outer edges....the bottom glass will be strong enough to support the weight but you want the outside edges supported by the stand. You can use foam pad underneath but it is VERY important that the pad goes to the outside of the trim.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah, the perimeter trim part will sit directly on the wood of the stand I was concerned with the unsupported glass section as my other tanks have all had center supports. It makes sense that the glass would be strong enough it's thick and tempered I just hadn't run into a tank with no center support. THanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> yeah, the perimeter trim part will sit directly on the wood of the stand I was concerned with the unsupported glass section as my other tanks have all had center supports. It makes sense that the glass would be strong enough it's thick and tempered I just hadn't run into a tank with no center support. THanks


If you do put in a center brace make sure that the brace is perfectly even with the outer bracing and that can be really tough unless you are a good carpenter.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool, the center brace will be even with the rest. Thanks again. Really looking forward to getting all these tanks setup and enjoying all the work for a change.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

You said it ; "should raise them up a touch to the level of the glass"

I would have done so without having a picture of what your actually doing


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I was worried that raising them up to the level of the glass would introduce stress points that were not intended?


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Your not depending on them to carry the weight, just support the center right?

I see where razors going, but id sleep with one eye open, that big a tank with no center support


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

right the stand would be supporting the entire perimeter where the tank has trim, then I could position the braces (to keep the stand from bowing in/out) even with the rest of the stand or up a bit to the level of the glass. I'll go take a couple pics and post them.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> I was worried that raising them up to the level of the glass would introduce stress points that were not intended?


Correct....you want the outer rim and trim of the tank fully supported. If you do a center brace...which you can....just make sure it is perfectly even with the other supports.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

awesome, ill support with what i can!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

First pic is of the tank








Second is the tank again showing no center brace/support








Third is the stand - I plan to put cross braces in the top to keep it from bowing in/out, this is the question, should i put them level with the rest of the stand or raise them up a bit to sit directly under the glass of the tank?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You want them even with the rest of the supports. I can't stress that enough. Don't bring the support up to the level of the glass. I learned this the hard way many years ago. Trust me....make it perfectly even with the other supports.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

alright cool, will do, that goes with my thinking that the tank designers designed it with no center brace on purpose and I should leave well enough alone.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You put the top cross braces level with the existing top frame ONLY!! As 13razorback stated, you only need to support the outer rim/trim of the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> alright cool, will do, that goes with my thinking that the tank designers designed it with no center brace on purpose and I should leave well enough alone.


 :thumb:

PS...looks good. I like the pocket hole jig holes. Looks really nice.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! It'll all be wrapped in oak when it's done but that pocket hole jig is the best tool investment I've made in the last few years.

It's a twice refined design. I started with a stand for my 75, changed some things when I built the stand for my 90 and changed a couple more things when building this one. speaking of which, kids are asleep, time to slip back out to the garage and get this thing finished.


----------

